# Spoiling my rotten brats <3



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

They are demanding, they are naughty, they run my life, and we LOVE them dangit!! But now that I had to throw out my old, home-made cat tree, my sister and I decided that we need to get them a new one. And so the order has been placed!! 

Classic Cat Tree A7401 - Armarkat Online Store

Enough room for all 6. We are very excited.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

There's a couple of those at the sanctuary I volunteer at. The 'steps' came off within the first week (a'course we have over 20 cats using the thing!), but they still get up to the top just fine with jumping.

I'm not sure if ours are Armarkat, but the posts are also just cardboard under the sissel rope. The cats clawed right through them, and two are now completely off (you'd think we had beavers in that room!), and the whole thing is tilting...I'm afraid it's going to topple over at any minute, but so far it's been okay.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Armarkat trees have a good reputation and they have nothing but positive reviews. They also sell replacement parts for each of the trees in case the cats do get a bit wild. A friend of mine has had her armarkat tree for several years and it's in very good condition after roughing out her three cats, so I have high hopes for this one


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Well, like I said, I'm not sure if they're a knock-off brand or not.

In the front room we have a few smaller cat trees that are made with solid wood boards and posts with carpet on them. Even though the carpet is all torn up, the wood underneath is still perfectly sturdy.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll let you know what the posts are made from since it doesn't specify on the website once it arrives. The ramps are going to need to work because I want the tree at least partially accessible to Winry. Luckily they have a satisfaction guarantee and a return policy if I am not happy with the order. Also I think they have 6 month warranty


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Well, they're not too steep. As long as you don't clip or cap her front claws, I'm sure she could haul herself up there okay. Paizly digs her claws into the bed mattress and couch cushions, and hauls herself up there just fine...and she has NO back legs.
But yeah, maybe an extra ramp with a less steeper slope might be good anyway.

You'll know when you get it how it'll work. Anyhoo, YAY for spoiling kitties! My dad thinks I'm weird when I spend $30 on "fancy" cat food, and then eat turkey sandwiches for a week myself. LOL


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol: right!? My boyfriend is the same way. But I feel like it's money well spent.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

We bought the exact same one through Amazon. I am happy with the product for now as we just got it. It's only being used sporatically by our 5 month old. Hopefully, when we get his playmate in December, they will utilize it more often. 
We like the faux fur over carpet covering. It has a real nice feel although its not very thick so you might need some extra cushioning on the top 3 platforms. All in all, it was super easy to put together with good instructions. 

The posts with the sisal rope are lightweight but not sure what the material is under the rope. I will have to check when I get home. 

Your cats will be spoiled for sure.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have had that same tree fro several years and it gets daily use by our 6 cats. we didn't put the second house and high post on top of that. We wanted a big platform for our big "fluffy" cats to be able to stretch out as they look out the window. 

The upper ramp gets a fair amount of use and it is holding up well, although I noticed yesterday that it is a little loose so I am going to need to secure it better. It is a little wobbly overall and I really don't know how to fix that. I have it shoved against a wall for a little extra stability.

I would buy an Armakat again despite that aforementioned problems.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

That is so awesome!! I love it


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm pretty excited to have space in our new place for a really HUGE cat tree, the cats will have the run of the whole basement basically and we're going to get something awesome for them to play in. We thought we'd put it down there because on those rare occasions when we have to go away overnight that will be their safe space (providing there are windows) and also because I hazard a guess that will be their hiding spot when company comes.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ours will spend the rest of the fall on our screened in porch (AKA the cat room LOL), then it's going to winter out in my bedroom. I know my cats will love it. They loved my old one and it really wasn't even that great. I'm excited, I can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## DebbieB (Sep 9, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a Cadillac of cat trees! My Armarkat tree is holding up just fine after about 4 years, so I think they're great. I even recommended them to a friend who's about to get her second cat, and it should be arriving soon.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My I'm jealous! I only got an el cheapo tree house thing from Walmart. My dad already complains about the amount of cat related items I got like toys and beds so I can't get another tree. 

My house is a zoo with 2 cats...I can't imagine having 6!

Btw, how's Winry doing?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's doing great. She is actually top-cat around my house, ruling as queen bee besides high king Magneto. She beats everyone up!! She still needs another surgery to get her pins removed but Dr. Jason was worried that the bones hadn't fused enough the last time he saw her. There is some drama over at my old job at the spay/neuter clinic, drama that I worry will get in the way of Winry's medical care. I may take her to my emergency clinic for radiographs and a second opinion by Dr. Mark, who is one of the best orthopedic surgeons in the state. If I have to foot the bill for Winry, then that's ok, because I love her and I want the best for her. (and because I'll get a good deal because I work there anyways!)

In other news... the cat tree has just shipped today!! *dances*


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The tree arrives tomorrow! :-D


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's here!!! :kittyturn Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yaaaay! I really wanna see your pictures  I want to build one (I'm actually on the process of building it) and it would be great to have some ideas :smiles

Say hi to Magneto from my part :love2


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I WANT ONE!!!!! LOL
We have a nice tree for our critters, but it is 7 years old and the sisal is all coming off, we could rewrap it I am sure, but now that I've seen this one, replacing is becoming a better option haha...maybe a Christmas present for the critters!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's all set up. There was general curiosity during the building process but when all was said and done there were mixed reactions ranging from

"OMG AWESOME" (Kitten Tory)

to

"Huh. Cool" (Cinder)

to

"I deserve this" (Magneto)

to

"I could care less" (Chica)

Pictures coming this evening (I work a 12 hour shift today! >.<)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! I just can't help but notice that the "I deserve this" attitude Nito shows is just identical to what little Ice has shown: He goes around behaving like he's the king of the world, sleeps ON my head and bites my bf's ears and he gets away with everything out of his cuteness.

Maybe it is a white odd eyed kitty trait :catsm

PICS! PICS! PICS! :smiles


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

My friend, Karl, just brough the exact same tree. One for Pete and one for Screech. They love it. It was very easy to put together. Just make sure the posts are screwed in tight. He got his at Petco on sale for $130.00, regular price $150.00. It's not the best built but for the price he paid can't complain. His cats don't use the step and I didn't put the bottom step on. They just jump up. I'd suggest some blankets on it for comfort. If they destroy the sisal you can buy new sisal and staple it on. That's what I do with mine.

Kathy


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Really really nice one!! I have one similar to that one for my ONE cat, lol! Since he's the king of the world you know.  We've had it since Dec and he loves it and sleeps on it daily. He scratches it, but the only problem is that he claws the faux fur part, NOT the sisal rope part and he has worn some of the fur off. Still love it though. They will love it!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh wow, that is so awesome looking! The first thing I'm buying after my move and bill catch ups is going to be a jumbo cat tree for Shepherd. I've bookmarked this one and one other like it. 

I can't wait to see pictures of all your kittes on their new toy!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The tree is very high quality, and I am extremely pleased with the quality of service I got from Armarkat. I will ALWAYS buy from them.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Lenkolas- I have told Magneto hello on your behalf. You will have to send me your address in PM sometime, I would like to send little Ice a Christmas present ;-) Did I ever tell you that Ice was Magneto's shelter name, and is still his middle name? 

Anyways, as promised, here are the pictures!!

Cindy-Lou: "OMG you got us a box? Thanks mom!"









Tory helping with set up









She couldn't wait to start using it!









Winry says "Meh"









Once again, Tory could not wait until it was set up









All set up!









My living room is FINALLY complete!









Group Shot!









My handsome and so-very-special Magneto boy <3


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is one great present you got your kitties. And your living room is beautiful!


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Magneto is stunning (I'm sure he already knows this LOL)

I'm not sure with what I'm more impressed... that wonderful cat tree or your beautiful sofa and loveseat and the condition in which they are!

(I feel I have hope for my new furniture when I get a kitty  )


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Well thank you MowMow and Ted  I too am actually very surprised at how nice my couches still are. They were a gift from my mother, and she insisted on the material even though I was concerned about them scratching and ruining it right away. But my cats actually learned that the aren't supposed to scratch them. The key to keeping the couches nice is putting quality scratching options in every room! We usually keep a post or scratcher by every corner of the house when we aren't home. Our nice post is just out of the shot, actually. We moved the other one because they have the cat tree now. As I said, my cats are spoiled and have all sorts of toys and options to scratch on. And so when we sternly tell them 'NO' when they do attempt to scratch the couches, they go 'well alright mom, sorry, I'll just go scratch over here then.' I also trim their claws diligently. 

Of course, King Magneto is the one who always breaks that rule. Typical! And the scolding... he likes it!


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

ROFL! Sounds like the Magneto I know and love from the X-Men. 

Kinda surprised you don't have an "Xavier"! (I'll have to remember that name!)

(Unless you didn't name him after the X-men character, then ignore my comic geekdom!  )

Thanks for the tip on furniture. I also heard those sticky strips are supposed to be helpful, as well as training them young to use a post.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe, actually we thought about naming my sister's cat, Binx, Xavier. He is named after the X-men character, but it was very random and not planned. A name that just popped into our heads and stuck.  It suits him well, I think. 

Hehe, now isn't this cute?


----------



## Niko's Cats (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought the smaller version of your cat tree last week. 58 Inch Cat Jungle Gym - Dog.com It is sturdy, well-built and the foster cats dig it! They did destroy the two furry balls overnight, though I kind of expected it. Otherwise the cat tree looks like it could last several years.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Rach, that's a great picture! 

I think, however, you're missing the message your babies were trying to tell you:


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ted, that message is so clever! It took me a little while to make it out but now I have it, it's so obvious! 
Rach, LOVE this pic of them all


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehehe, I love it! That's really cool Ted, nice work! (*facebook photo*)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What a great pic!! I love it!



> Lenkolas- I have told Magneto hello on your behalf. You will have to send me your address in PM sometime, I would like to send little Ice a Christmas present Did I ever tell you that Ice was Magneto's shelter name, and is still his middle name?


Oh Yes you did! so Ice and Magneto share names too  Ice has such an attitude, do you think is a recurrent trait? (for white odd eyed ones, or at least white ones?)

I posted pics specially for you here http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/147998-pics-little-ice-now-16-weeks-old.html#post803851

And thank you so much about the present! You are so sweet. I'll PM you. :love2

PS: Your cat tree is just fan-tas-tic. I wish they sold something like that here!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I have two Armarkat cat trees, a 77" monster tree and a smaller one that fits in the corner of "their" room (aka the laundry room). LOVE them. They are very well built. You can get actual plywood rather than pressed woodlike stuff. I also like that they come in faux fur and faux fleece rather than carpet. I read somewhere that those two are preferable to carpet when you're trying to teach your cat NOT to claw on carpet.

My stairs have held up really well so far, but it's only been a few months. Truthfully, my babies don't use the stairs too often other than as a base to stretch on. They love the sisal posts.

I've found the Armarkat cat trees cheapest on ebay. The Buy it Now feature purchased them from Wayfair, but it was about $10 or $15 cheaper to complete the big cat tree purchase on ebay rather than directly on Wayfair for the larger one and cheaper to get the smaller one directly on Wayfair, so it pays to check all sources.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't even mind if I paid a little extra, I am really pleased with the service and quality I got from Armarkat so I have no problem supporting their company. My tree has become a second bed for Magneto, and Thackery Binx has been running all over it. The girls are much more dainty and sophisticated and less rambunctious but they are using it too! 

@ Lenkolas, I will check out that thread soon but right now I'm on my way to a 12 hour overnight shift at the emergency clinic.


----------



## Niko's Cats (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the picture with all six cats on the new tree!


----------

